# Being Competitive



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

Missed out on one last week... all bids came in between 29,000 and 32,000 except one at 19,000 which i figured to be COST... Im sure some outfits are bidding at cost just to keep their guys working..


----------



## bhe (Feb 3, 2007)

In december I bid a dentist office out at $35,000 and was beaten by $8000. I had the chance/opportunity to adjust my numbers, I graciously declined. I need to give that gc a call and see how it all turned out..... they should be getting close to completion. I may also give the electrical outfit a call as well and see how their doing.....:whistling.
I swear everytime I have bid a job low and once I get wrapped up in it, I end up having to pass on a better paying job due to time restraints.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

be competitive.. day laborers for demo work orr trash hauling to your trailer/debris box.


----------



## BirmanBuilders (Aug 24, 2005)

Just spoke to a GC I deal with and he told me just lost a project. He came in at 550K Over 350K in materials. Winning "bid" came in at 250K? Must have a wood stretcher. Heard a lot of this about, can only think that a lot of suppliers are going to get burned.


----------



## theNewDeal (Jan 25, 2009)

$1,800 and the winning bid was $4,400 sounds like somebody missed something, they might regret getting the job at that price.


----------



## danceprometheus (Feb 27, 2009)

*It's the economy*

The economy is hitting us hard.


----------



## zapsurf13 (Feb 23, 2009)

Part of my "real job" is approving bids on capital projects at my terminal. We dont even look at the low bidders. My advice is always be in the middle, I like to see the bids come in hungry but not too hungry, plus I'm kind of liberal with allowing "extras" and " add-ons" Id never let someone loose their shirt on something unforseen. Some contractors are always the highest and a few that I use are completely worth every penny.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Many moons ago i worked for another electrician and we did alot of HUDD homes. We were getting beat out by another local fella who we knew when he saw we were always busy. He was out bidding us by thousands of dollars. Fortunately we were using the same local inspector so he gave us the scoop of the work he was doing. The guy was doing good work but was practically working for free just to win the job. We saw no point in cutting our own throats just to have work, i would rather sit home making no money than to work all day for little or no money.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

theNewDeal said:


> $1,800 and the winning bid was $4,400 sounds like somebody missed something, they might regret getting the job at that price.


What they are most likely going to do is hammer the GC or the client for changes or not finish the job, or not pay the suppliers.

It is not possible to sell a job for $4400 when material is $3900 and do the job properly.

$6700 was probably cutting it thin.


----------



## Murray Ritchie (Feb 28, 2009)

*Keep Consistant*

Have learnt that bidding or adjusting my bid, has proven costly everytime for me. Keeping consistant in my bidding process is important. When consession are made to accomidate the customer, i don't want to be paying the bill. Let someone else.

This is something which i have come to grips with only recently. Still have to deal with the internal battles which go on too.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Its everywhere right now lots of dreamers with 3k they think they can bully contractors now cause, its time the those over priced contractors get whats coming. :whistling I see lots of bids that my materials price almost match their labor and materials quote and they question me like I am crazy for being licensed and pull permits have insurance. :laughing:


----------



## sparkyob (Feb 27, 2009)

kevjob said:


> Its everywhere right now lots of dreamers with 3k they think they can bully contractors now cause, its time the those over priced contractors get whats coming. :whistling I see lots of bids that my materials price almost match their labor and materials quote and they question me like I am crazy for being licensed and pull permits have insurance. :laughing:


Exactly, Kevjob might have it right. Is the GC requiring these other contractors that are bidding the job to submit all of there business requirements, ie: workmans comp., insurance, license,permit fees (if able to pull permits). Maybe the GC is willing to take that risk. Bad business!!! Maybe this isn't the case, but I have been noticing this a lot in my market now too. This happens a lot in smaller jobs like this. Maybe its not apples for apples, I would just move on. Is this someone You regularly do work for?


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I got out run a few times already this month (march 09). That's okay though. That kind of work I don't want anyways because its not worth my time dealing with low ball jerks. I've got a bucket and no you can't waive the bucket charge.


----------

